
PM2.5 air pollution linked to memory problems and Alzheimer's-like brain changes - rajnathani
https://news.usc.edu/163089/air-pollution-brain-changes-alzheimers-memory-usc-study/
======
rajnathani
As this is an observational study, there cannot be a causal link established,
however there are previous causal links hypothesized as the article states:

> Previous research has suggested that fine particle pollution exposure
> increases the risk of Alzheimer’s disease and related dementias. What
> scientists haven’t known is whether PM2.5 alters brain structure and
> accelerates memory decline.

And this study, while an observational one, noted significant statistical co-
relation:

> When all that information was combined, researchers could see the
> association between higher pollution exposure, brain changes and memory
> problems — even after adjusting to take into account differences in income,
> education, race, geographic region, cigarette smoking and other factors.

